# Störrezepte



## forellenjäger (16. April 2005)

Moin Moin ,|wavey: 

ich habe heute 2 schöne Störe gefangen 
nun ist mein problem ich weiß nicht wie man sie zubereiten kann #c ich habe zwar schon von einigen Leuten ein paar Tipps bekommen doch letzendlich war noch nicht das richtige dabei , es wäre super wenn ich von euch ein hilfreiche Tipps bekommen könnte und um die neugier zu Stillen #6 kurz ein paar eckdaten:

der 1. war 87cm klein und hatte 2100g
der 2. war 94cm klein und hatte 2150g

und wer noch keinen Stör gesehen hat so wie es mir ging bis heute morgen  für den habe ich Bilder auf Anfrage .





Petri Heil und allzeit volle Netze :q


----------



## Tosch75 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Störrezepte*

.... na her mit den bildern !!!


----------



## symphy (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Störrezepte*

geräuchert ist es eine köstlichkeit ...................................#6 #6 #6 


sonst filets und abin die pfane damit 
gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## badens wolf (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Störrezepte*

heja forellenjäger,

wahrscheinlich hast du schon ausreichend stör~rezepte bekommen.

wenn nicht dann schau' mal unter "chefkoch.de" nach. 

da sind zwei interessante rezepte hinterlegt.

sonnige grüße aus südwest

badens wolf


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Störrezepte*

...oder auch so, ob mit oder ohne Vodka! :q

http://www.rezepterang.de/fisch/fischgericht_1699.html


----------

